# My record label...



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi guys,

I produce Drum & Bass, Dubstep & Electro/House, along with various other genres & I have releases out on various other labels.

However, I've recently taken the steps to get my own label off the ground, Mode One Recordings.

Check it out if you're into your electronic music...
http://www.modeonerecordings.com/

I'm in the process of signing more acts, hopefully getting some bands on board too, as I'm trying to keep the output varied 

Here's a feature about me/the label:
http://www.kmag.co.uk/editorial/news/mode-one-pushes-the-boundaries

Cheers,
Matt.


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

Not my thing, but good luck with your label.


----------

